# SVN en ligne de commande



## Gsgsd (5 Août 2008)

Salut, je cherche un tutoriel en français (si possible ou alors en anglais ) qui explique les fonctions de base du svn (https) car j'arrive pas à utliser svnx avec une adresse https...

Merci.


----------



## Gsgsd (6 Août 2008)

Une idée sur le svn en ligne de comande, peut être me suis-je trompé de catégorie ?


----------



## ntx (6 Août 2008)

Dans le forum développement ce sera mieux :rateau:


----------



## maousse (6 Août 2008)

tu te contredis dans ta question, svnx c'est justement une GUI pour ne pas utiliser svn en ligne de commande. Quelle explication cherches-tu ?

Sinon, svn via http ou https, il n'y a aucune différence, ça dépend juste de la capacité du serveur, et de comment ton binaire svn est compilé.

pour être fixé sur l'état de ton client svn sur ta machine :


```
$ svn --version
svn, version 1.4.6 (r28521)
   compiled Mar  2 2008, 22:05:28

Copyright (C) 2000-2007 CollabNet.
Subversion is open source software, see http://subversion.tigris.org/
This product includes software developed by CollabNet (http://www.Collab.Net/).

The following repository access (RA) modules are available:

* ra_dav : Module for accessing a repository via WebDAV (DeltaV) protocol.
  - handles 'http' scheme
  - handles 'https' scheme
* ra_svn : Module for accessing a repository using the svn network protocol.
  - handles 'svn' scheme
* ra_local : Module for accessing a repository on local disk.
  - handles 'file' scheme
```


*- handles 'https' scheme* me dit que mon client s'en sortira avec https.

Sinon, la bible répondra à toutes tes questions ou presque :
http://svnbook.red-bean.com/


----------



## Gsgsd (7 Août 2008)

maousse a dit:


> tu te contredis dans ta question, svnx c'est justement une GUI pour ne pas utiliser svn en ligne de commande. Quelle explication cherches-tu ?
> 
> Sinon, svn via http ou https, il n'y a aucune différence, ça dépend juste de la capacité du serveur, et de comment ton binaire svn est compilé.
> 
> ...


Déjà il me met:



> svn, version 1.4.4 (r25188)
> compiled Nov 25 2007, 08:20:33
> 
> Copyright (C) 2000-2006 CollabNet.
> ...



Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'à chaque fois que je lance un checkout avec un https j'ai droit à une erreur.

De plus j'ai pas la bonne version comment désinstaller subversion ou la mettre à jour ?

Merci


----------



## maousse (7 Août 2008)

la version de svn, ce n'est pas le problème. Ça devrait fonctionner avec ton installation de svn.

Tu as droit à quelle erreur quand tu fais ton checkout ? (tant qu'à faire, ça sera plus pratique)


----------



## Gsgsd (8 Août 2008)

maousse a dit:


> la version de svn, ce n'est pas le problème. Ça devrait fonctionner avec ton installation de svn.
> 
> Tu as droit à quelle erreur quand tu fais ton checkout ? (tant qu'à faire, ça sera plus pratique)



Voilà mon erreur:

PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/branches/2.1'
PROPFIND of '/svn/branches/2.1': Server certificate verification failed: issuer is not trusted (https://monsitesvn.googlecode.com)


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Août 2008)

svn help

Il y a tout ce qu'il faut là dedans et je viens de me rendre compte que c'est en français chez moi...
Tant mieux du coup ^^


----------



## Gsgsd (9 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> svn help
> 
> Il y a tout ce qu'il faut là dedans et je viens de me rendre compte que c'est en français chez moi...
> Tant mieux du coup ^^


Je vais essayer merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2008)

Il n'y a pas une suite à ton message :
*"PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/branches/2.1'
PROPFIND of '/svn/branches/2.1': Server certificate verification failed: issuer is not trusted (https://monsitesvn.googlecode.com)"*
du genre voulez-vous quand même accepter le certificat (y/n)
moi j'avais des messages de ce type pour les certificats auto-signés.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Août 2008)

C'est quoi le projet Google Code qu'on voit si déjà en lecture seule (sans s'identifier) on arrive à récupérer les sources ?

J'utilise Google Code pour un de mes projets et j'ai pas de problème du tout


----------



## Gsgsd (10 Août 2008)

BigCow a dit:


> Il n'y a pas une suite à ton message :
> *"PROPFIND request failed on '/svn/branches/2.1'
> PROPFIND of '/svn/branches/2.1': Server certificate verification failed: issuer is not trusted (https://monsitesvn.googlecode.com)"*
> du genre voulez-vous quand même accepter le certificat (y/n)
> moi j'avais des messages de ce type pour les certificats auto-signés.


Non je n'ai pas eu de suite à ce message.

C'est pas un problème à google code mais un problème lié au projet avec une adresse https.


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Août 2008)

Ah c'est seulement en https... du coup faut se logguer et donc être membre du projet :-/

Ben bonne chance alors !


----------



## maousse (11 Août 2008)

http://groups.google.com/group/goog...ead/3c8427f6bb88a2bc/a41cc1822d31bbc6?lnk=gst

voilà un sujet sur le groupe google concerné qui parle du même problème que pour toi.

Comment as-tu installé subversion sur ta machine ?
Le problème vient apparemment des logiciels qui installent leur version personnalisée des binaires svn, avec des options de configuration particulières.

Et puis les serveurs svn chez googlecode sont encore sur la branche 1.4, pour répondre à une partie de tes inquiétudes.


----------

